# Roamio Activation Rip-off



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

So, I bought a replacement for my Premiere, a very new Roamio (the base model).

I called Tivo Support and the guy I got on the phone was a jerk. Despite the fact that I have six other Tivos on my account, he said that the Lifetime on the box would be $599.00

He essentially said that with older Premiere they are offering lifetime upgrades for $99, but not for Roamios as they are "too new".

Anybody else hit this roadblock, or did I just get lucky and get one of their worst reps?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mm2margaret said:


> So, I bought a replacement for my Premiere, a very new Roamio (the base model).
> 
> I called Tivo Support and the guy I got on the phone was a jerk. Despite the fact that I have six other Tivos on my account, he said that the Lifetime on the box would be $599.00
> 
> ...


Hi,
Tivo changed their pricing for lifetime about the same time as the Bolt came out. They did offer some specials on the Roamio base units and the Pro but I am pretty sure the base model has sold out. I would call back and ask if the Roamio Pro with lifetime is still available for $600 to "loyal" customers, if so return the base model and get the Pro with lifetime. Also consider going for the $99 lifetime for your Premiere and then selling it as it's worth much more with lifetime/ all in.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> Tivo changed their pricing for lifetime about the same time as the Bolt came out. They did offer some specials on the Roamio base units and the Pro but I am pretty sure the base model has sold out. I would call back and ask if the Roamio Pro with lifetime is still available for $600 to "loyal" customers, if so return the base model and get the Pro with lifetime. Also consider going for the $99 lifetime for your Premiere and then selling it as it's worth much more with lifetime/ all in.


They raised that price 3-4 weeks ago. You now pay full price for the Roamio Pro.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> They raised that price 3-4 weeks ago. You now pay full price for the Roamio Pro.


If I was the OP, I'd still call and ask. Who knows, he might get a CSR that is in good mood and can get him an exception.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

mrsean said:


> If I was the OP, I'd still call and ask. Who knows, he might get a CSR that is in good mood and can get him an exception.


"him"?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mm2margaret said:


> So, I bought a replacement for my Premiere, a very new Roamio (the base model).
> 
> I called Tivo Support and the guy I got on the phone was a jerk. Despite the fact that I have six other Tivos on my account, he said that the Lifetime on the box would be $599.00
> 
> ...


well they also quit MSD pricing so you will pay full price no matter how many Tivo's you have.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

My info was wrong, never mind.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I got my base Roamio (OTA & Cable, 4 tuner) for $299 with Lifetime Service but that was on Cyber Monday.

..and at times it does pay off to hit up a different CSR, I got my deal on the second csr I spoke to the same day!

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Keen said:


> "him"?


Sorry Margaret. I was multitasking when I first responded.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

mrsean said:


> Sorry Margaret. I was multitasking when I first responded.


Np.....appreciate the apology....thanks for replying!


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

ajwees41 said:


> well they also quit MSD pricing so you will pay full price no matter how many Tivo's you have.


All I can say is that IF Tivo thinks $600 for lifetime is going to keep me as a customer, they are full of all kinds of "merdre" (the French word for you know what....).

At that point, if I ever need another DVR (and that is actually an open question as the market is changing radically and I'm not sure the next thing in TV viewing is going to be a DVR) my next DVR, if it is a DVR, is not going to be a Tivo.....


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

mrsean said:


> If I was the OP, I'd still call and ask. Who knows, he might get a CSR that is in good mood and can get him an exception.


They cannot


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

mm2margaret said:


> All I can say is that IF Tivo thinks $600 for lifetime is going to keep me as a customer, they are full of all kinds of "merdre" (the French word for you know what....).
> 
> At that point, if I ever need another DVR (and that is actually an open question as the market is changing radically and I'm not sure the next thing in TV viewing is going to be a DVR) my next DVR, if it is a DVR, is not going to be a Tivo.....


The funny thing is they charge $99 for Lifetime on the Roamio Specials they sale- as well as the Amazon OTA Roamios Priced at $299 and the Premieres as noted.


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

I think annual is the best deal. You don't know what lifetime will mean (My TiVo Series 3 is EOL). Consider that you get a discount and peace of mind with the continual care warranty.

From TiVo's website: 
Continual Care Warranty:

_Roamio Series DVRs that have an active monthly or annual service plan are covered by the Continual Care Warranty, in addition to the 90-day limited warranty. Under the Continual Care plan, an eligible Roamio DVR can be exchanged for a reduced fee of $49 (plus applicable taxes and shipping costs)._

IMPORTANT: Only Roamio Series DVRs with a monthly or annual service plan are eligible for the Continual Care Warranty.
http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/dvrlimitedwarranty.html


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yearly is definitely the best deal now with the possibility of TiVo being sold and the uncertainty around CableCARD. I don't plan on buying another lifetime unit ever again.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Couldn't agree more. Until things are more certain as to the future of Tivo and it's hardware I wouldn't spend that kind of money on lifetime.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

Not sure I'd be putting that kind of cash down either given the potential Rovi purchase of tiivo.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

mm2margaret said:


> So, I bought a replacement for my Premiere, a very new Roamio (the base model).
> 
> I called Tivo Support and the guy I got on the phone was a jerk. Despite the fact that I have six other Tivos on my account, he said that the Lifetime on the box would be $599.00
> 
> ...


You may have to return it, and try again, keeping an eye on deals that pop-up or even eBay.

Once you bought, you lost whatever leverage you had to encourage them to give you a discount on lifetime.


----------



## Skybolt (Mar 17, 2016)

mm2margaret said:


> ... Anybody else hit this roadblock, or did I just get lucky and get one of their worst reps?


Absolutely! I recently purchased a Romeo Pro HD, and went to activate it, same thing $600. So after talking with them a bit the guy said "ok let me give you a break, $200 but you need to sign up for the free year first then call back in a day or so for the lifetime". Ok, so what did I have to lose? I called back in two days with the case number I was given.

To say the next few people I spoke with were jerks is a complement! I never raised my voice, spoke very nicely the whole conversation, with all three. Al three asked if I wanted to cancel my subscription with out me ever threatening to do so. I think that's is way over the top for customer service people. But they must be, being told to say that!? none of them were rude or anything, just willing to cancel my sub really fast.

I have never experienced anything like that before!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> They raised that price 3-4 weeks ago. You now pay full price for the Roamio Pro.


I thought I had seen reports that the loyalty deal for the Roamio Pro with lifetime was now $700 versus $600? ($600 plus $99 for lifetime).

Scott


----------



## Skybolt (Mar 17, 2016)

IT's still $600 for the Romeo and $600 for the lifetime, according to Tivo Customer support. Amazon also sells Tivo for Tivo, it's $448 instead of the fore mentioned $600, and the activation is also still $600.

I was told they use to run deals for $750 which included life time, but not on there newer products. That was from Tivo Customer Support. That said I know i saw deals on Amazon for what you are stating. Go figure?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Skybolt said:


> IT's still $600 for the Romeo and $600 for the lifetime, according to Tivo Customer support. Amazon also sells Tivo for Tivo, it's $448 instead of the fore mentioned $600, and the activation is also still $600.


That would be true for a new user. I was referring to TiVo's loyalty deals for longterm TiVo users (was initially 10 years and then it was dropped to 5 years with some reports of even shorter ownership).

Scott


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mm2margaret said:


> So, I bought a replacement for my Premiere, a very new Roamio (the base model).
> 
> I called Tivo Support and the guy I got on the phone was a jerk. Despite the fact that I have six other Tivos on my account, he said that the Lifetime on the box would be $599.00
> 
> ...


He told you the simple truth. What a jerk.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Skybolt said:


> IT's still $600 for the Romeo and $600 for the lifetime, according to Tivo Customer support. Amazon also sells Tivo for Tivo, it's $448 instead of the fore mentioned $600, and the activation is also still $600.
> 
> I was told they use to run deals for $750 which included life time, but not on there newer products. That was from Tivo Customer Support. That said I know i saw deals on Amazon for what you are stating. Go figure?


I picked up a Roamio Pro on March 7th for 599.98 with all/in plus shipping which I think is a decent price. Ok lets say you go thru Amazon at 449.99 and the first year is free the second year will be at the premium of 149.00 so now you are at 599.99 and your third year will be another 149.00.
So I figured my best move was to go for it! being my HD's lasted over seven years I have to believe the Roamio Pro's will last just as long if not I lose.

Order Shipped 1 Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee TiVo Roamio Pro $599.98 $599.98
Shipping total $0.00
Tax $30.00
Order total $629.98


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> I thought I had seen reports that the loyalty deal for the Roamio Pro with lifetime was now $700 versus $600? ($600 plus $99 for lifetime).
> 
> Scott


Yes, and $600 is full price for the Roamio Pro as I posted.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Yes, and $600 is full price for the Roamio Pro as I posted.


You really weren't clear that you meant the loyalty deal was now $700 - $600 HW + $99 LT service especially since the original complaint was regarding the cost of the lifetime service.

Scott


----------



## Skybolt (Mar 17, 2016)

mark1958 said:


> I picked up a Roamio Pro on March 7th for 599.98 with all/in plus shipping which I think is a decent price. Ok lets say you go thru Amazon at 449.99 and the first year is free the second year will be at the premium of 149.00 so now you are at 599.99 and your third year will be another 149.00.
> So I figured my best move was to go for it! being my HD's lasted over seven years I have to believe the Roamio Pro's will last just as long if not I lose.
> 
> Order Shipped 1 Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee TiVo Roamio Pro $599.98 $599.98
> ...


Ok- not disagreeing with you, just haven't seen that deal anywhere. I would have done the same thing as you if I had for sure. Great deal BTW.


----------

